# Help cooking fatties now and cant remember what temp to cook till



## pandemonium (Mar 31, 2010)

please help


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 1, 2010)

160 should do it some people say 165


----------



## pandemonium (Apr 1, 2010)

thanks sorry for the waste of a post.


----------



## meateater (Apr 1, 2010)

It's never a waste, ask away!


----------



## mballi3011 (Apr 1, 2010)

Now we have all been there done that too. there are ano stupid questions but again thats what everyone is here for.


----------



## pandemonium (Apr 1, 2010)

i should have searched for it but somehow figured posting would be easier lol


----------



## 1ribshort (Apr 1, 2010)

Not a waste at all. I'm getting ready to try one and you made it simple to find the right temp! Thanks


----------



## pandemonium (Apr 1, 2010)

how bout that!!! its all good then, and your fattie will be good too!!


----------

